# Investment



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a smallish sum of money I don't need for the foreseeable future, what's the best way to invest this to get the largest return with the smallest risk?


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

Depending on if you're working or not, you could always put it in RRSP's


----------



## jpgeek (Jun 22, 2012)

Stick it in a bond fund, no possible way to loose as you are paid monthly on the interest and principle fluctuations are extremely small. Interest on bonds is taxed differently than normal investments making it one of the safest investment tools around with lots of other side benefits.


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd invest it in bonds, gold, or silver.


----------



## oldman (Jun 18, 2015)

[FONT=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]Over the years, I have heard a lot of different investing strategies. Bond funds are normally safe. If you buy municipal bonds or funds, they are normally not federally taxed while corporate or other types of bonds are taxed on their capital gains. I use bond funds as a hedge against losses on my equity funds. Some investors will buy a particular stock like AT&T, which is yielding 5.4% in dividend return at the moment. If you are looking to buy a bond or any type of mutual fund, try to find one that gives a good rate of return, is highly rated by Morningstar and is free of any transaction fees buying or selling. Also check the maintenance costs, which is what the fund pays to the advisor(s) and/or fund manager, along with the costs to manage the fund.  

I don't think there is anything in the markets that are 100% safe from loss. The market is resilient, that's for sure. Remember in 2010 the market dropped to 6600 and today it is back at 18,000+. Some people will tell you that markets are a crap shoot, but if you are willing to do your homework, you can make some money. 

Check out this article, if it's still available.  http://www.cnbc.com/id/102748612 [/FONT]


----------



## Skyking (Jun 21, 2015)

jpgeek said:


> Stick it in a bond fund, *no possible way to loose *as you are paid monthly on the interest and principle fluctuations are extremely small. Interest on bonds is taxed differently than normal investments making it one of the safest investment tools around with lots of other side benefits.


Wait just a minute, I realize that this is an old post but I was always taught that as interest rates rise, bond prices go down. For the past several years interest rates are (and have been) at historic lows. When (not if) interest rates finally do rise, bonds will lose their value as investors can buy new and different issues at higher interest rates. Thus bonds funds can and I think will lose value. Buyer beware because no matter where or what you invest in there are always ways to lose.


----------



## imp (Jun 21, 2015)

Skyking said:


> Wait just a minute, I realize that this is an old post but I was always taught that as interest rates rise, bond prices go down. For the past several years interest rates are (and have been) at historic lows. When (not if) interest rates finally do rise, bonds will lose their value as investors can buy new and different issues at higher interest rates. Thus bonds funds can and I think will lose value. Buyer beware because no matter where or what you invest in there are always ways to lose.



I must agree with you 100%! Interest rates most influentially affect bond or other securities' overall yields as a consequence of prevailing buyer's "value": if rates fall, bonds and securities become more attractively priced.    imp


----------



## Cali-Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

Invest in an S&P 500 index funds like VOO or SPY and a bond index funds like AGG. Done.


----------

